# Shot in the dark. Toro 823/31823 lower shield needed pics incl



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone have this piece #72? It's a hard part to scratch build from sheet metal and without it my friction plate and drive is exposed and vulnerable. I have the rear facing plate but I am pretty sure #72 is what I need. I'll take a picture of my 832 bottom tomorrow


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Pics or the before and after I love this Beast El Toro!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

She turned out great @oldschool77 ! 

is that Briggs original and someone just replaced the fuel tank?


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah I noticed that others have a red tank and mine is more modern. Still wears the original 8hp B+S just had belts to replace and carb but stock otherwise


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

change those tires to a set of snow hogs you will be happier yet


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, if your ever going to swap those tires, go with the XTrac ....


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'll look into both of those these are starting to dry rot as expected


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Found some plates thanks folks!


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Good call i have snow hogs on my Noma 10/27 and they are pretty good. A little fast wearing but we're plenty grippy


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Part number was different and for other models but the dimensions are exactly the same so I grabbed these for a good price.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

oldschool77 said:


> Part number was different and for other models but the dimensions are exactly the same so I grabbed these for a good price.
> View attachment 172938


On that bottom pan,there's a good chance that the 1/4-20 threads are stripped out (it's relatively thin for an old toro). Clip nuts don't fit well there so I drilled out the holes and welded some nuts to the inside.

X-tracs as @oneacer suggested have amazing grip but you may be limited due to the small diameter / wide rims. Snow hogs will be better (by a mile) than whats on there and you may actually want a little slip for turning that beast...esp if you're having problems with those wheel clutches. Summit Racing has the best prices that I've found.


----------

